# Help For the boot sequence?



## PepsiGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello there people I am fixing this piece of junk lenovo 3000 j series for this lady. the os was windows vista but she wanted xp pro instead. So I have reinstalled windows xp, I am stuck with the setup utility for the startup sequence, I do not know enough about this section, This is what it is says.>>>>>> 1. IDE HDD: HDS728080pla 380-(S1)
2. IDE CD: Sony DVD RW
3. Diskette Drive A
4. USB FDC:
5. USB KEY:
6. PCI BEV: MBA V9.0.12 slot 0340
7. Blank
8. Blank
Excluded from Boot Order
USB HDD
USB CDROM
PCI SSCS1


Can someone tell me what order I need to put them in so I can get this heap of crap to work...lol. Thanks for your help email me at @hotmail.com or pm me thnxs


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to *TSF* :wave:

...To get it to work? Is it not booting now?

Normal boot order is as follows:
1. Floppy drive
2. CD/DVD Drive
3. Hard drive
4. Anything else, usually a USB drive

What's #6 in your list? PCI...?

Are you trying to simply boot from the hard drive, or do you still need to install Windows?


----------



## PepsiGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello Infalliblexone,


It's booting up now to windows, I just didn't know if I need that PCI BEV: MBA V9.0.12 slot 0340 in the list, what is that the bios version? I just need to boot from the hard drive and make windows work. So as long as I have the right sequence you stated it should work fine. Them usb drives can they be in any order? There is a USB KEy, Usb FDC, EXcluded are USB HDD, Usb CDrom, PCI SCS1 thanks for the help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

PepsiGuy:

Please review our *Rules*:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php

You will see that we don't answer questions via PM.

BG


----------



## the_keith (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey PG, When reinstalling an OS, like changing Vista to Xp you will want a different boot order than just using the machine. As when reinstalling an OS you want the machine to boot from the Cd and not the HD. 

Example:
1. IDE HDD: HDS728080pla 380-(S1)
2. IDE CD: Sony DVD RW
3. Diskette Drive A
4. USB FDC:
5. USB KEY:

Means it will boot from the hard disk and ingore you trying to reinstall XP

Change it so No. 2 is in the place of No. 1 and that means that the machine will boot from the Xp cd in the drive and install it, when its finished installing just change the boot sequence back to 
1. IDE HDD: HDS728080pla 380-(S1)
2. IDE CD: Sony DVD RW
3. Diskette Drive A
4. USB FDC:
5. USB KEY:


Once hard disk is in first position after install the rest should ok in any order.


----------



## PepsiGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

Eh, the keith,

Thanks for the boot sequence it seems like it's working fine except now I have a safely remove hardware in my system tray for my hard drive is there anyway to get rid of that? I have been trying all day to get rid of it read lots online but not much help there am I missing something. Thank you


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Click Start, type diskmgmt.msc, press Enter. Right click the drive icon (e.g. Disk 0), click Properties, then Policies. 

Is there a dot beside ‘Optimize for performance‘ and a check on ‘Enable write caching on the disk’.


----------

